# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rodina rasprodaja 25.09.2004. u Tvornici

## ivarica

Rodina rasprodaja rabljene dječje opreme 

*Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji, organizira sezonsku rasprodaju dječje opreme i igračaka koja će se održati 25.09.2004. u Tvornici, Šubićeva 2.  Rasprodaja je otvorena za javnost.*

Rasprodaja je namijenjena roditeljima i onima koji će to tek postati, kao i svima ostalima koji bi željeli nabaviti potrebnu dječju opremu, a po izuzetno povoljnim cijenama. Svi roditelji znaju iz iskustva da oprema za dijete zahtijeva znatan financijski trošak kao i da je period uporabe te iste opreme vrlo kratak zbog (pre)brzog rasta djeteta. 

Na Rodinoj rasprodaji oni mogu naći očuvanu rabljenu opremu za dijete, po nevjerojatno povoljnim cijenama: benkice i bodići već od nekoliko kuna, majice, hlače, odijelca za bebe također. Tu će se još naći i rabljenih igračaka kao i velikih artikala, kao što su kolica, stolice za hranjenje, odjeća za trudnice, majice za dojilje i sl.

Oni roditelji, kojima rabljena dječja oprema iz kolekcije jesen-zima već pomalo predstavlja problem skupljajući prašinu, imaju idealnu priliku prodati je i zaraditi, a istovremeno pomoći Rodi u njenim nastojanjima u poboljšanju uvjeta za roditelje i djecu u Hrvatskoj. 

Osobe koje imaju rabljenu dječju opremu koja im više nije od koristi, svoju robu mogu prodati na Rodinoj rasprodaji, uz donaciju dijela zarade Rodi. Također, oni koji to žele, mogu cjelokupnu zaradu od prodaje donirati Rodi. Sredstvima prikupljenim ovim putem, Roda će financirati nastavak brojnih projekata značajnih za sve nas - pomoć majkama u dojenju, poboljšanje uvjeta za trudnice i rodilje općenito, poboljšanje uvjeta u vrtićima i školama te sigurnost djece u prometu samo su neki od njih. 

Detaljne informacije mogu se dobiti u Rodi putem e-maila roda@roda.hr ili na telefon 091/586-3717.

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## lidac2004

Od koliko do koliko sati je to?

----------


## ivarica

od 9 do 14

----------


## lidac2004

thanks

----------


## Nera

Nadam se dobrom odazivu! Ima li kakve šanse da se negdje to oglasi - radio ili tak nekaj. Možda bi nam dali besplatnu reklamu?!   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nadam se da dolazim. Nemam nikaj za prodaju, ali možda nađem nekaj za malog anđela u tibi.   :Wink:

----------


## Bubica

Biti će oglašeno  :Smile:

----------


## jazz

To se trazi. Svaka vam cast na akciji!!

----------


## ivakika

cure ja imam zamolbu!

dajte posaljite ovaj tekst na mail svima poznatima i zamolite ih da i oni posalju dalje jer se preko mailova vijest brzo siri, a u medijima cemo biti, evo vec danas na radio Sljemenu

----------


## ivakika

evo cure konacnog teksta koji moze u javnost(bilo je nekih promjena):

RODINA RASPRODAJA 
dječje opreme 


Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji poziva vas na sezonsku rasprodaju dječje opreme i igračaka koja će se održati 25.09.2004. u Tvornici, Šubićeva 2, od 9 do 14 sati. 

Ako vam rabljena dječja oprema iz kolekcije jesen-zima već pomalo predstavlja problem, ovo je idealna prilika da je prodate. Dobivate 70% prodajne cijene, a 30% ide organizatoru - Udruzi RODA. Donacije dobro očuvane rabljene dječje opreme su također dobrodošle. Sve prikupljene artikle prodavat će Rodini volonteri u Tvornici, Šubićeva 2, 25.9. od 9 do 14 sati. Roba će se predavati Rodinim volonterima na parkiralištu Auto kuće Pavlinić Sopić, Savska cesta 80, 20-22.9. od 17-19 sati. Ako ste zainteresirani za prodaju ili donaciju vaše rabljene dječje robe, kontaktirajte nas na naš telefon 091/586-3717 najkasnije do srijede, 22.9. 

Sredstvima prikupljenim ovim putem Roda će financirati nastavak brojnih projekata značajnih za sve nas - pomoć majkama u dojenju, poboljšanje uvjeta u vrtićima i školama te sigurnost djece u prometu samo su neki od njih. 

Posjetite našu rasprodaju u Tvornici gdje možete naći očuvanu rabljenu opremu za vaše dijete po nevjerojatno povoljnim cijenama: benkice i bodići već za nekoliko kuna, majice, hlače, odijelca za bebe također. Tu će se još naći i rabljene igračke, ali i veliki artikli kao što su kolica, stolice za hranjenje i sl. 



Doniranu robu koja nije prodana proslijedit ćemo domovima za djecu.

Za detaljne informacije obratite nam se na mail: roda@roda.hr. ili na telefon 091/586-3717

----------


## Lindsay

Ja dolazim sigurno, moramo polako opremati bebača, očekujem dobar šoping  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

tko ce jos doci, bas mi se ne javljate za sifre   :Mad:  

ako vam je problem oznaciti robu, ne brinite, samo donesite to sto imate u naznacene dane, pa cemo mi to sve oznaciti-dajte imate sada vikend pa prekopajte ormare!!!!!

----------


## ivakika

evo Jutarnji nas je danas objavio, i Obiteljski pocinje pustati obavijest, mozda i Vecernji-nadam se da skupljate robu i da ce u ponedjeljak biti takva guzva na prikupljanju robe da ce mi znoj curiti  :Laughing:

----------


## pcelica

Ja sam većinu opreme što je Nika prerasla posudila prijateljici, ali se nadam da cu prikupiti nesto. Slala sam mailove prijateljicama koje imaju klince.
Nadam se da ce akcija dobro proći. Mi svakako dolazimo.

----------


## ivakika

Super pcelica, nadam se da cete svi vi naci nesto i za svoje klince

----------


## ankika

podizem   :Smile:  

ako jos uvijek imate viska djecijih stvari u svojim ormarima pozivamo vas da nam se pridruzite u akciji Rodina rasprodaja 

* danas je zadnji dan za prijem robe - od 17-19 sati, Savska 80, na parkiralistu auto kuce Pavlinic-Sopic*

dodite, cekamo vas!

----------

